
Show HN: 1upHealth – API to Get Electronic Health Data into Your App in Minutes - dynofuz
https://1up.health
======
dynofuz
1upHealth ([https://1up.health](https://1up.health)) enables any app to get
EHR data via API in minutes using only patient authorization (via OAuth2). So
this means you don't need to create integrations health system by health
system. You don't need to know the IT team there or have C-Suite level
approval for your app. You just need your patients to authorize access. This
saves you months. We are live at 126 health systems
([https://1up.health/health-systems](https://1up.health/health-systems)), so
if you or your users are at any of those orgs, you can incorporate real health
care data into your apps today.

